# Chatsworth Park CC and the Fireworks



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Have been trying to book the CC at Chatsworth all year. Sadly, been booked up by the club members. Read all the posts stating that 10+ pitches are usually available due to no show.

But was wondering if anyone had visited on the Bonfire weekends?. 

It is this year, £15 per adult and £10 per child over 4 years. Just to enter for the fireworks show. That makes it £80 for the 6 of us.

Is the Display worth that much?

Found another site nearby and may just go to the local pub who do free fireworks.

TM


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

teemyob said:


> Sadly, been booked up by the club members.


I assume that is said tongue in cheek?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

I Was stirring it!. 

Still beyond me why they carry on with the practice. 

TM


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

£80 quid, must be joking, I will be at the West Mids DA weekend.

Bonfire, fireworks and Halloween all wrapped up together, loads of mates excellent weekend.

Cost about £20

TOP BARN FARM
Worcester, WR6 6NH


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

steco1958 said:


> £80 quid, must be joking, I will be at the West Mids DA weekend.
> 
> Bonfire, fireworks and Halloween all wrapped up together, loads of mates excellent weekend.
> 
> ...


We are miles away from that one. Mrs. TM does not finish work until 6pm Friday. Also taking Daughter SIL and Grandkids.

Could not get along the M6 in 3 hours on a Friday. Plus that would be a tank of Diesel return.

Might try something more local mind.

Is that The C&CC?

TM


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

teemyob said:


> steco1958 said:
> 
> 
> > £80 quid, must be joking, I will be at the West Mids DA weekend.
> ...


It is the West Mids DA of the C&CC.


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

We went 3-4 years ago and stayed on the club site, from memory we booked late and was only offered a "premium" pitch but there were loads of free space.

It really isn't necessary to pay for entry to the fireworks, it's in the sky afterall. We walked up from the site and stood on the bridge with probably 1-200 other people to watch the display which was good, but not spectacular.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

steco1958 said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > steco1958 said:
> ...


Thanks,

Ill try and find our copy of the C&CC mag, see if there any events near us.

TM


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

Addie,

Were you able to walk into the park through the gate from the site, or did you have to go all the way around the outside?

Roger


----------



## DaveAndMichelle (Feb 15, 2013)

If you want too see really fantastic fireworks then go to Blackpool on Fridays only two left tho to see the Blackpool International Fireworks Competition well worth it as its free  

Dave


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

DaveAndMichelle said:


> If you want too see really fantastic fireworks then go to Blackpool on Fridays only two left tho to see the Blackpool International Fireworks Competition well worth it as its free
> 
> Dave


Would'nt it be great if you could pull up on the sea front in your motorhome. Sit back, relax and watch the fireworks?.

Thanks for tip, might try and make this or next weekend. Find a site nearby. Again, problem is time. Leave work, get to Blackpool, get on-site, transport time to fireworks.

TM


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

DaveAndMichelle said:


> If you want too see really fantastic fireworks then go to Blackpool on Fridays only two left tho to see the Blackpool International Fireworks Competition well worth it as its free
> 
> Dave


Does anyone know of a good site within easy reach of the trams please?

(Hampton road is full for a couple of weekends).

TM


----------

